# Tie out for two dogs?



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Does anyone have any fabulous ideas for tying out two dogs (just for potty purposes) with out the lines getting tangled? I have heard of the zip line/clothes line one, but I don't think it would work because it would have to go around a corner. 

We have two regular cable tie outs hooked to the porch right now, but the dogs get them tangled up so badly in just a few days. I have a vision of a lead that would start out as one, and then split like a leash coupler (only longer) and maybe with some sort of spinny deal to keep the two lines from twisting around each other. Eh? Other ideas?


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

That would be a really bad idea. Is there any way you can just tie them up apart? You can get chains that are attached to a stake that goes in the ground. I have one in back and one in front this way.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Kayota said:


> That would be a really bad idea. Is there any way you can just tie them up apart? You can get chains that are attached to a stake that goes in the ground. I have one in back and one in front this way.


This. When we go camping I usually have a dog with me and my uncle.bring his two and we always ending up getting spots by each other. His two are on chains with stakes in the ground. But he loops the chain around the stake making if shorter so his two can't reach each other or my dog. There are friendly but we don't want an accident. I do the same to mine. They still have room to walk,potty etc but can't get tangled. Maybe put one at the far end and another at a different end with a stake in the ground and if they can still reach each other just make them a bit shorter. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

If you are going to have two dogs tied out together then they need to be where they can't reach each other. Every summer we put up the tie out chains in different places on our property. They are just out of reach of each other. They love getting to be on their tie out chains while we work, clean, plant, etc. Even though they are tied where they can't get to each other they are never on them unsupervised. My suggestion would be to do this.


----------



## MariaElena (Jun 2, 2013)

It's not a good idea to tie them together. Separate them instead.


----------



## chipinmom (Feb 13, 2012)

Binkalette said:


> Does anyone have any fabulous ideas for tying out two dogs (just for potty purposes) with out the lines getting tangled? I have heard of the zip line/clothes line one, but I don't think it would work because it would have to go around a corner.
> 
> We have two regular cable tie outs hooked to the porch right now, but the dogs get them tangled up so badly in just a few days. I have a vision of a lead that would start out as one, and then split like a leash coupler (only longer) and maybe with some sort of spinny deal to keep the two lines from twisting around each other. Eh? Other ideas?


There's this product. The base spins and doesn't allow them to get tangled.

http://www.amazon.com/Roo-Dog-Products-Double-Medium/dp/B008AFZNHW


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Yea...you don't want any possibility of them getting tangled up. Yikes. I'd have separate runners away from each other.
My neighbor had her little pom-type dog tied on the same line as her huge lab. I had to rescue them once because they were tangled together - both around the stair railing! The pom was hog-tied and both were in a panic. Not that you'd be that dumb to leave them out alone like that, but it only takes seconds for them to get completely tangled and possibly hurt.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Put one out to potty, and when that dog comes in, put the other one out?


----------

